# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Klein bultje op mijn voet al een week

## Martijn1985

Jeukt soms vreselijk en moet ook vaak azaron smeren.

Gaat niet weg, zie foto

http://s3.postimg.org/rbcxcsuwz/2015_08_14_15_39_56.jpg

----------


## Martijn1985

Is geen muggenbult want daar heb ik nooit lang last van en is zo weg

----------


## Cool

Ik kan je helaas niet helpen, maar het ziet er een beetje uit alsof iedereen met vakantie is of dat het forum een beetje dood is. Er wordt niet echt meer ergens op gereageerd.

----------


## Martijn1985

Nee is nogal jammer

----------


## Martijn1985

Nee is nogal jammer

----------


## Cool

patientenplein.nl is net zo, mocht je een forum vinden dat wel actiever is, zou je mij dat kunnen vertellen. Ik zit zelf ook met een probleem. Maar omdat ze hier in Roemenië geen engels praten, gaan we noodgedwongen, maar eerder naar huis.

----------


## Martijn1985

Oke is goed, bedankt en jij succes

----------

